# Naturediet problem



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

This may sound a bit silly,but has anyone experienced possible (rancidity)in any of the Naturediet foods

I have been feeding all the different flavours for a while now,with no problems at all and i always rotate the flavours,then i decide to feed the (puppy junior) for the first time,which is chicken and lamb with a protein of 12%,the others are 10%

He has tryed 3 trays now,and on every occasion he has been sick a few hours lateri am not feeding anymore of this puppy junior stuff,but i did think that because he has not had this before,this might be the reason.

I just dont know what the reason is,he does not have an intolerance to lamb or chicken so this leads me to think that the trays may be spoiled somehow

There is no damage at all to any of the trays and i do not notice a foul smell when i open them,and expiry date is next year.

My gut feeling tells me that there is a problem with the food itself.

Has anyone had any problems with any of the Naturediet trays?

Thanks for any feedback:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Staffybull said:


> This may sound a bit silly,but has anyone experienced possible (rancidity)in any of the Naturediet foods
> 
> I have been feeding all the different flavours for a while now,with no problems at all and i always rotate the flavours,then i decide to feed the (puppy junior) for the first time,which is chicken and lamb with a protein of 12%,the others are 10%
> 
> ...


Not for a long while I havn't! but have had in the past! normally they have been mouldy when opening! They do refund if you tell em! I have had some chicken that has spelt very much like tripe!!! and wonder if this has been to do with the crossover on the production line! ND used to sell these packs off cheaper when they changer the varerties!! but have stopped doing that I think!

As for the sickness! could it be tha the puppy being higher in protein has upset your dog!! (least I think its higher in protein!! ain;t got any here I can check at the moment as I no longer buy the puupy)

DT


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks DT,you could be right about the protein level,but 2% is hardly overdose

I have added some sardines,chicken,mackeral etc to the naturediet menu,with no ill effects at allthese are all high protein.

I think maybe the crossover in the food production is a more likely cause,i didnt know of this until you said,i learn every day

ND is a highly rated food,i will always continue to feed this to my friend:thumbup:

Thanks again DT


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I had a lot pf problems with naturediet spoliage when I used it.

I did contact them and they said it can be frozen and defrosted as needed. So maybe try that? Then you can be 100% sure the food is fresh once it's defrosted.


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> I had a lot pf problems with naturediet spoliage when I used it.
> 
> I did contact them and they said it can be frozen and defrosted as needed. So maybe try that? Then you can be 100% sure the food is fresh once it's defrosted.


Thanks,i will try that:thumbup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

we used to feed ND - and found on the occasions where there was a problem with it - it smelt so vile, it didn't get as far as the dogs


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I have actually had quite a problem with ND lately. I had a mouldy Rabbit and Turkey and recently had a whole batch of the Sensitive Salmon & Prawn which had a putrid green liquid in it!! Stunk my whole kitchen out for days, despite scrubbing everywhere.

I informed ND and sent some to them for analysis. Still waiting for them to report back.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

henry said:


> I have actually had quite a problem with ND lately. I had a mouldy Rabbit and Turkey and recently had a whole batch of the Sensitive Salmon & Prawn which had a putrid green liquid in it!! Stunk my whole kitchen out for days, despite scrubbing everywhere.
> 
> I informed ND and sent some to them for analysis. Still waiting for them to report back.


the problems I had were with the sensitive or the chicken! Always did get them replaced though!

Thought they had improved their packing - but sounds like they could still be having problems! T'is about time they sorted this out!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thought they had improved their packing - but sounds like they could still be having problems! T'is about time they sorted this out!


It certainly sounds like it - these are not new problems - they were having terrible supply problems a few years ago coupled with problems with the pack contents - I eventually gave up with it - shame really because it is a good product.


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Yuk 

Thats put me off trying Naturediet now! Mould, green liquid? thats really bad and doesnt sound like a new problem either, def needs sorting asap!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

I had trouble with the food being rancid earlier in the year. Contacted them and they were very unhelpful and blunt. I felt that they had had many complaints and just didn't care. I've changed food now


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh dear, this isnt good - fingers crossed I havent had problems but it's enough to put you off. 

We used the salmon and prawn a lot and the smell of it fresh wore thin after a while but the smell of it "off" doesnt bear thinking about.

I have a mixed box so may be the pet shop gets rid of any bad ones as they pack them?


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

I thought this may have been a 1 offbut there are many of you saying that youv had problems in the past with ND.

I am now thinking of a new food,i cant risk the gamble of that(maybe the food will be ok this time)on my next purchase,this is a serious waste of money and possible health risk to my dog.If this food was tinned then maybe it might,just might be ok.

The thought of finding slime,or green fungus is really not my vision of a healthy food.

Does anyone know of a wet food,that is similar to ND,and with no nasties when opened


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Natures menu, Natures harvest, Lilys kitchen, [email protected] Wainwrights.

To think I was cursing my box of salmon and prawn because they were so difficult to open - dont think I will be doing that again 

Wish we could all get together and give ND a kick up the arse. They need to get this fixed its brilliant food.

May be I will give them a ring


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Staffybull said:


> I thought this may have been a 1 offbut there are many of you saying that youv had problems in the past with ND.
> 
> I am now thinking of a new food,i cant risk the gamble of that(maybe the food will be ok this time)on my next purchase,this is a serious waste of money and possible health risk to my dog.If this food was tinned then maybe it might,just might be ok.
> 
> ...


Well I have been using it for over six years! during that time with the exception of two full boxes of sensitive I have maybe had to complain about ten packs! all which have been replaced! A few mangy packs ain't going to put me off what I consider the best diet for my dogs!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i have . 3 weeks ago i dog sat for y nephew , went to give the pupster his food and it was off. It smelt and looked disgusting so i binned it..........


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Natures menu, Natures harvest, Lilys kitchen, [email protected] Wainwrights.
> 
> To think I was cursing my box of salmon and prawn because they were so difficult to open - dont think I will be doing that again
> 
> ...


Might be better to give them a link to this thread, they've got to start taking notice of their customers or they will lose a lot of trade


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

yep ive had a few spoiled packages, which is why i tend to stick with wainwrights now


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I havent had a dodgy pack for ages. I found the chicken was the worst, and i once had an entire box of chicken and tripe that had blown. I just returned it to where i purchased it and got a replacement box.

I think they have had a lot of problems since they changed location, and their packaging (EU directives i think).

I tried Wainwright, but had more problems with them than i ever did with ND. Plus i object to the excessive packaging they use.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Despite my problem with the Sensitive, I am still buying ND. I like the food for Henry and am prepared to give them the benefit of the doubt. (Plus I've got four boxes of different flavours in my garage!!) I will just contact them again if I get another dodgy pack.

Edit: Just noticed I've got a lamb one with a "flappy" lid. The lid moves up and down and is not tight against the meat. Anyone had one like this??:scared:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh please dont say that Bobby has been having dodgy tum was thinking of changing to nd


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> I havent had a dodgy pack for ages. I found the chicken was the worst, and i once had an entire box of chicken and tripe that had blown. I just returned it to where i purchased it and got a replacement box.
> 
> I think they have had a lot of problems since they changed location, and their packaging (EU directives i think).
> 
> I tried Wainwright, but had more problems with them than i ever did with ND. Plus i object to the excessive packaging they use.


The breeder packs that they used to sell were worse affected I found Nonnie!
As a said before a few mouldy packs would not get me to change my dogs! As always I have had no problems getting replacements.

DT

my dogs


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

_Might be better to give them a link to this thread, they've got to
start taking notice of their customers or they will lose a lot of trade_

- done:thumbup:


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

The only problem we really had was Piper's wind was awful, and she was very gassy. That problem is pretty non-existant now she has gone onto BARF.


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The breeder packs that they used to sell were worse affected I found Nonnie!
> As a said before a few mouldy packs would not get me to change my dogs! As always I have had no problems getting replacements.
> 
> DT
> ...


Thats fine dogs u got there DT,a very nice picture indeed

I do hope ND can sort out the issue concerning freshness,as i do think this is a quality food,and from the picture your dogs look in great condition.

I did say before i was looking for a new food,but i hesitate,i do think ND is 1 of the best available and probably will continue to buy,maybe i was just unlucky and so were the other buyers,but at the end of the day this food should be always fresh and safe,without the hassle of complaining and sending back,to me(and others) this should not happen.

Hope ND can rectify this simple solution:thumbup:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

so do i staffy. I still rate ND as one of the best wet foods available on the market, but until i am 100% confident in their product packaging i cannot be doing with the faff of having to keep returning blown packs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> so do i staffy. I still rate ND as one of the best wet foods available on the market, but until i am 100% confident in their product packaging i cannot be doing with the faff of having to keep returning blown packs.


BBM I have never been asked to return any! they just twll me to chuck em away! and replace em on my word! that is with the exception of the two full boxes which I was asked to return with their driver when he next delivered!

ND have over the years had many problems in their packaging department! and yep! tis about time they got it right! used to be in the past when you could not get the stuff anywhere for weeks upon end! whether that were down to em moving fatories or the man who fell into the mincer I don't know!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Last evening when I was mashing Heidi's I saw a blue speck in it. Turned out to be a small piece of blue hard plastic:scared:

I hope this is a one off. I could forgive that. Found a few foreign bodies in food over the years so I know it happens to them all


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

We have fed hundreds and hundreds of *Naturediet* pouches, and only once have we had a rancid pouch.

I think it's the seal itself the company possibly has a problem with, and nothing to do with the food inside.

We bought a whole tray of the fish variety from the local PS, and got home to find one of the pouches bloated. I stupidly (in hindsight) opened it to have a sniff to see if it was OK, and immediately wished I hadn't. It stank like nothing I've ever smelt before, and the whole house reeked for days!

That's the only time we've ever had an issue, and we'ver never bought or had a problem with a pouch that wasn't bloated. If you do find a puch that is 'off', you will very soon know it, as the product itself smells really nice in its 'normal' and fresh state.

I hope this thread isn't going to put people off buying Naturediet. It is one of the highest quality 'commercial' foods you cand buy, and if you are unlucky enough to find a 'bad' pouch, you can get your money back/have it replaced from the local PS, and I dare say a few vouchers from Naturediet themselves if you write a polite email explaining your problem.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

SlingDash said:


> We have fed hundreds and hundreds of *Naturediet* pouches, and only once have we had a rancid pouch.
> 
> I think it's the seal itself the company possibly has a problem with, and nothing to do with the food inside.
> 
> ...


You wanna be my apprentice Slingdash?:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

To be fair, ND have always been fine when I have complained about a dodgy packet. They ask the batch number and I always send them a photo of the packets. Last time I sent a couple of unopened ones back for analysis. They did replace them for me. I am still giving them the benefit of the doubt and will continue to buy ND, unless it starts to happen too often.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I did have quite a bit of spoilage in the short time I used nature diet, it's why I stopped using it.

That said, I would still happily recommend it because it's a great food and customer service seems great. Plus a lot of posters use it and have nothing but good to report.


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

I had a spell of using natures diet for Lola but it didn't agree with her at all. Protein levels weren't high enough and sent her PH level through the roof...infact she was doing poos like rabbit dropping and that was because the food had increased her PH level to that of a rabbit! it was a while ago so i can't remember the exact detail but the vet said she needed to go on a high protein/high fibre diet and allthough natures diet was meat it only has 12% protein or something like that so she is now on pro plan which is much higher in protein...her PH level went back to normal.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi PinkEars - not sure what your vet meant but ND is actually around 44% protein. To compare a moist food with a dry food you have to remove the moisture. The calculation (which I can't recall at the moment but you can google it) works out that ND is actually around the same protein level as something like Orijen.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG Claire, I'm feeding Heidi too much protein  - something else to worry about 

Joking Couldnt give a monkeys what the protein is. I did wonder:eek6: but as Heidi is doing so well, it doesnt really matter.

Of course, if you are having problems then its a different kettle of fish and you need to get to the bottom of it.:scared:


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

henry said:


> Hi PinkEars - not sure what your vet meant but ND is actually around 44% protein. To compare a moist food with a dry food you have to remove the moisture. The calculation (which I can't recall at the moment but you can google it) works out that ND is actually around the same protein level as something like Orijen.


Is Orijen bad? I know its not pure meat protein in Pro plan but made up of others egg etc. It seems to work for her anyway as far as toileting is concerned


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Orijen is classed as one of the best for its high meat content etc. Out of my price bracket so I havent tried it. Lots get on with it great but like everything, it doesnt agree with them all.


----------



## boodlebear (Oct 13, 2008)

I switched from Naturediet to Natures Menu pouches as I had a couple of 'off' packets! Natures Menu is excellent, dogs love it!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't worry about the protein in the ND, Sandie!! It's in a natural, digestible form and as an "as fed" product it includes moisture so will not be hard on the kidneys at all.

IMO, it is the hard-to-digest poor quality protein in SOME kibble that is more problematic for dogs to digest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

henry said:


> Don't worry about the protein in the ND, Sandie!! It's in a natural, digestible form and as an "as fed" product it includes moisture so will not be hard on the kidneys at all.
> 
> IMO, it is the hard-to-digest poor quality protein in SOME kibble that is more problematic for dogs to digest.


:thumbup::thumbup:T'is the quality of the protein that counts!:thumbup::thumbup: Unless of course you dog needs to be on a low protein diet I guess!!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiya DT! About time we saw an up-to-date "Store Cupboard" shot, what do you think???


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

henry said:


> Hiya DT! About time we saw an up-to-date "Store Cupboard" shot, what do you think???


Camera charger still missing from holidays!!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh sorry to hear that - maybe you'd like to give us an up-to-date "stock control list" then?? Contents and quantities perhaps?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

The store cupboars is actually nearly bear as it happens!

Think there are almost three boxes of lamb in . 45 ish to be exact!
MaYBE 10 packs of chicken!
There is also an almost full box of forthglade.

But hey! guess what!! delivery due in on Friday!


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

i had wanted to feed bear on ND but do to the fact it smells rank i won't be. using up what i ordered but after that he'll be on another wet topper


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Sam1309 said:


> i had wanted to feed bear on ND but do to the fact it smells rank i won't be. using up what i ordered but after that he'll be on another wet topper


I dont think it smell rank at all,there are many far worse than ND.butchers tinned (tripe mix) is one of them

I would rather go by quality,rather than the smell


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not at all worried  You wouldnt all be feeding/recommending it if there was cause for concern other than the point in question.
In fact I'm relieved and wish I had started using it sooner. 

Hope that her first year on 100% kibble wont have done any damage


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

i dont mind the smell of a fresh ND... actually its quite pleasant compared to alot of wet foods.... have to admit though, when one is off you'll know about it!!


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

Staffybull said:


> I dont think it smell rank at all,there are many far worse than ND.butchers tinned (tripe mix) is one of them
> 
> I would rather go by quality,rather than the smell


used to be his fish4puppies had me retching but i got used to it but the ND isn't working, stinks out the whole house and atm my nostrels are on over drive


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Sam1309 said:


> used to be his fish4puppies had me retching but i got used to it but the ND isn't working, stinks out the whole house and atm my nostrels are on over drive


Why does it stink the house out? Do you leave it down for long periods of time?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Perhaps you have a dodgy batch?? Most ND only smell if you have your nose up close to it other than the salmon and prawn that whiffs a bit more but doesn't stink the house out


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

As i originally started this topic,i have came to the conclusion that ND is still one of the best foods around,my dog is so  with my decision.

Despite a few for ND an a few against,i think the positives far outway the negatives:thumbup:

Ok there may be a few dodgy trays,but from what i have read in all the replies most people are still in favour of feeding ND,including myself.

Thanks to all who took time to read,or post your views


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Why does it stink the house out? Do you leave it down for long periods of time?


he's it wolfed down in seconds, never seen food disappear as quick

what i don't use i keep in an air tight container.... but still the smeel just gets everywere

i know its one of the best foods out there but its not for me i am afraid, i was only using it as a topper of the F4D as Bear was teething and getting fussy.

i prefer feeding raw, to ND as the smell is no were near as bad, but thats just me

its still an amazing food, one of the very very best but i just can't stomach the smell even my mum commented on it


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Sam1309 said:


> he's it wolfed down in seconds, never seen food disappear as quick
> 
> what i don't use i keep in an air tight container.... but still the smeel just gets everywere
> 
> ...


There really is not a smell from ND,unless it has been left out in a warm room,or next to a radiatorfor hours,(and i mean hours)and you are sniffing from the bowl,but it does not fill an entire room or house with a nasty smell,unless it a dodgy tray,or maybe you simply do not like salmon,turkey,rabbit,prawn,chicken or lamb,to name a few,have you tried any of these?What ND did you try?

If you prefer feeding raw,then why are you feeding fish4dogs,if this is what you mean?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Just a couple of weeks ago we had a whole batch of ND lamb and rice that was rancid, like others the smell hit you, we have a few dogs so id bought 5 cases all same batch number and as i opened many to check and all off, i contacted ND themselves. 

They could not have been more helpful, they checked where id bought it and then said they would replace all 5 cases, sending them to our address, they didnt ask for any of the ones we had to be returned and said they would do a test on the sample packs they had there from the affected batch number that we had probs with. I havent heard anything back from them on this but over all a really helpfull company and in 6 years of useing them this is the only major problem wev had, a few blown packs but very few over the years and the smell when not a bad tub is very pleasent and all our dogs thrive on it

:thumbup:

Natures Harvets gave all our gang really bad dirohea  wont be useing this one again


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Hmmm making me wonder if Roo has been trying to tell me something?

He's on Natures Menu pouches now. And I must admit, they look a lot nicer!


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

there's kept closed in a cool room untill i open them then stored in an airtight tub normally in the fridge, but they all smell yuck, maybe they are off

tryed salmon and prawn
and the puppy ones


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

The salmon and prawn (sensitive) does smell stronger than the ordinary "adult". Heidi was on it for a good month. At first it's a lovely fresh fish smell. You can smell the salmon and prawns in it which impressed me. After a month I was sick of the smell and my family used to comment - "is she still on that stuff"
BUT it sorted her tum. 
Cant comment on the puppy but no problems with the rest. Hardly any smell and the salmon and prawn didnt stink the house out.

I tried Natures menu ages ago but it's more "cooked" in my opinion and less fresh smelling that ND also if I remember correctly, same price (ish) but not as much in a pouch? (could be wrong there).

I will def be sticking with ND and if I have problems hopefully they will be sorted. It's too good to be put off without a fight.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I quite like the smell of the lamb one.

I did find the chicken smelt a bit sour at one point, but i havent fed it for a long time now, as neither of mine can tolerate poultry meat.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

_Wish we could all get together and give ND a kick up the arse. They need to get this fixed its brilliant food.

May be I will give them a ring

Might be better to give them a link to this thread, they've got to start taking notice of their customers or they will lose a lot of trade_

*Nature diet have replied*

Unfortunately, with a product that does not contain any preservatives there is always going to be a risk that some packs will spoil due to damage and other issues that involve the packs seal being insufficiant.

We really appreciate your support in this matter and we do hope that any users of Naturediet, that have a concern, do contact us so we may look into the matter and resolve it for them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> _Wish we could all get together and give ND a kick up the arse. They need to get this fixed its brilliant food.
> 
> May be I will give them a ring
> 
> ...


The thing is, they don't need to sort out the individual, they need to sort out the packaging problem.
We don't expect to have to go and shop for dog food yet again because we have bought a faulty batch


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I have replied and asked -

Do you think you will be looking into improving the seal which as you say is proving insufficient?


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Even re-packaging into a foil pouch like Natures Menu do would be better do you not think?

I don't think NM has any preservatives in either, but their pouches are vacume packed for freshness.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

That would be good. Both burns and JWB use that type of packaging and I dont think have any probs.

I had a couple of rank ones when I used Wainwrights and that's the same type packaging at ND - Wonder if any Nature's Menu users have any probs


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> That would be good. Both burns and JWB use that type of packaging and I dont think have any probs.
> 
> I had a couple of rank ones when I used Wainwrights and that's the same type packaging at ND - Wonder if any Nature's Menu users have any probs


I have ONE wainwrights one here that is mouldy!
You are right ! is is that packaging! but it is better then when I first used to buy them!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I will keep plugging away with the emails - only so far I can go tho - you cant educate pork :thumbup:


----------



## Stoka (Sep 14, 2010)

How are people getting replacements, via ND themselves or the place they bought them from? Got a few Rabbit & Turkey left, dare I open them!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

ND replaced the first ones that I had but the next time I contacted them they said to take it back to the shop.
I had to point out to them that I am not in the habit of keeping reciepts for dog food!!!
They then replaced the second batch.
That's when I changed, just too much hassle


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I went top pick up Ruperts new crate last night and was nattering to Stig Darley about this and she said its been an issue for a while, as they went through a batch of changing the way they seal the packets.

Aparently though they've looked into changing it again, so perhaps what we are seeing is just that bad batch (a batch could mean a months worth of production I suppose, which is fair amount) and once its over it might be more improved?


----------



## woowoo (Jan 12, 2010)

i haven't had a problem with ND itself with the packaging, its been fine for me, must be pot luck, lol


----------



## LeeM018 (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh dear! After much investigation into the subject of food, going from options including raw through to dry, I decided that settling on a high quality wet food, interspaced with the odd lamb/chicken covered bone for teeth cleaning would be a good place to start for our inbound Flattie!

Having made my decision, I went out and confidently grabbed an 18-pack of ND Puppy, which is sat unopened ready for the the new arrival. I am now nervously checking each pack for signs of bloating or seal damage. I might have to open one and freeze the contents, in order to confidence check the batch...

Anyway, despite some of the negative experiences posted by some on here, I'll hold out with my current batch until I get my first house stencher through!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure but I think if you had a bad one, you would smell it on opening the box. If any are blown, it may be worth opening them to be on the safe side.

Really hope they do something about it because it certainly is great food. The only wet I could find that contains ground bone. It was a toss up with natures harvest their incentive is the tum and joint supplements but my petshop made the final decision with hefty discounts on ND :thumbup:


----------



## LeeM018 (Aug 26, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Not sure but I think if you had a bad one, you would smell it on opening the box. If any are blown, it may be worth opening them to be on the safe side.
> 
> Really hope they do something about it because it certainly is great food. The only wet I could find that contains ground bone. It was a toss up with natures harvest their incentive is the tum and joint supplements but my petshop made the final decision with hefty discounts on ND :thumbup:


Just opened one: the smell didn't knock me for 6 and i couldn't see any green gunk in there, so we're safe - for the time being :thumbup:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

wev had one bad batch of ND and the odd very odd pack blown in 6 years of useing the food and this was exchanged no questions asked

The food is brillient we have 2 dogs with sensitive tums and this food is great for them, all our dogs have good energy levels, super coats and are very healthy and the ground bone is a plus, we also used some dry arden grange salmon and rice and the 2 foods complement each other great


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Funnily enough, I use salmon and rice skinners dry with it :lol:
Lets hope they can sort the packaging and keep it preservative free.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Great minds Heidi's mum :thumbup:


----------



## INXS23 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi All

I have experienced most of the problems listed, here is a quick list.
Damage trays inside box (transit damaged)
Blown trays
Mold growth inside sealed trays
Fish smells really bad (dog refused point blank)
Lamb (dog tends to starve himself before eating)
Puppy (same problem as above and can smell)
Salmon (same as the fish but less smell, and will eat)
Chicken is spot on, and he loves it, so why is puppy a problem ?
must be the recipe.
I picked ND for it's contents and quality, but now having to look elsewhere
for food, due to quality issues.
Hope this helps.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

INXS23 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have experienced most of the problems listed, here is a quick list.
> Damage trays inside box (transit damaged)
> ...


Hi - this is an old post, as you will see on the Forum people have been having problems like this for years. There are a couple of recent threads on the very same subject. There are numerous poor reviews on their FB page, especially since the changed packaging/recipe.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

henry said:


> Hi - this is an old post, as you will see on the Forum people have been having problems like this for years. There are a couple of recent threads on the very same subject. There are numerous poor reviews on their FB page, especially since the changed packaging/recipe.


Disgusting isn't it  This thread is 4 years old and the problems have got worse instead of better. That's with a brand spanking new factory. They have blamed pretty much everything for the problems but it looks like the time has come to accept "the apple doesn't fall far from the tree"

I cant believe this shoddy practice has gone on for so long, putting our dogs' at risk, let alone all the hassle customers have endured and stayed loyal.

Sorry, I'll hop off my soap box and calm down


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Disgusting isn't it  This thread is 4 years old and the problems have got worse instead of better. That's with a brand spanking new factory. They have blamed pretty much everything for the problems but it looks like the time has come to accept "the apple doesn't fall far from the tree"
> 
> I cant believe this shoddy practice has gone on for so long, putting our dogs' at risk, let alone all the hassle customers have endured and stayed loyal.
> 
> Sorry, I'll hop off my soap box and calm down


Agreed! I feel a bit of a "mug" for having stayed loyal to them for so many years, but Henry used to do so well on the food. Unfortunately, I've now had enough....... and it looks to me as though things are going further downhill since the new product appeared. Someone on the FB page put the latest problems down to possible "teething problems"...... I don't think so - if that's the case ND have been having "teething problems" for years.


----------

